# YouTube Channels



## Brother John (Jan 21, 2012)

My Blue Ray Player is internet enabled and one of the features is that it plays Youtube. I am looking for some recommendations for YouTube channels. I have subscribed to channels like "This Old House" and "Classical Conversations"(Homeschooling). Any ideas?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are some that I'm subscribed to:

http://www.youtube.com/user/DrOakley1689

http://www.youtube.com/user/JohnMacArthurGTY

http://www.youtube.com/user/whitehorse1990

ReformedAudio's Channel - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/user/Heartcrymedia

http://www.youtube.com/user/LigonierMinistries

http://www.youtube.com/user/RobertMoreyJude3

http://www.youtube.com/user/stack45ny (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!)

http://www.youtube.com/user/LaneCh

http://www.youtube.com/user/CPRCNI (Sound teachings, but the sound is a bit reverberant)

http://www.youtube.com/user/LimerickReformVideo (Same thing here)

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/user/DGJohnPiper


----------



## Brother John (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Samuel


----------

